# An absolute "newbie" meets Wood River Hand Planes



## ssnvet

Nice score. I have the WW #5.5 and agree that the quality is very good.

Happy planing!


----------



## sgcz75b

Smart move. Rather than bumming around with someone else's second-or-third hand stuff and trying to make it work, you went with an excellent brand of hand planes.

While others are trying to get their flea-market castoffs and rusted and abused finds in a suitable condition, you've made a choice to start out with new planes and can see and feel the pleasure of new tools that will last a lifetime if you'll take care of them.

Good job on your research.


----------



## WayneC

Very Nice. Living in Maine, I hope you make the pilgrimage to Lie-Nielsen at least once. They have an open house in July.

https://www.lie-nielsen.com/hand-tool-events/USA/233


----------



## WildWoodsAsheville

That's a pretty good deal, nice work. I've had no problems with my Wood River #4. 
I got mine forever ago…don't use it as much ever since I upgraded to a couple different Lie-N throughout the years…but I guarantee my Wood River can still take ribbons off hard woods. Gotta make sure that blade is dumb sharp…take care of it and it'll last. ✌


----------



## WildWoodsAsheville

That's a pretty good deal, nice work. I've had no problems with my Wood River #4. 
I got mine forever ago…don't use it as much ever since I upgraded to a couple different Lie-N throughout the years…but I guarantee my Wood River can still take ribbons off hard woods. Gotta make sure that blade is dumb sharp…take care of it and it'll last. ✌


----------



## Dwain

> Smart move. Rather than bumming around with someone else s second-or-third hand stuff and trying to make it work, you went with an excellent brand of hand planes.
> 
> While others are trying to get their flea-market castoffs and rusted and abused finds in a suitable condition, you ve made a choice to start out with new planes and can see and feel the pleasure of new tools that will last a lifetime if you ll take care of them.
> 
> I'm not saying you have to buy all your planes used, but it would be an excellent exercise in understanding hand planes to try to refurbish one.


I agree, but I disagree. It is nice to have a set of plans that will work for you. The Block, #4 and #6 can do a whole lot of work, from trimming and chamfering edges, to smoothing, to shooting board work and jointing. Still, you really should know how to adjust and tune your planes. I found that by getting my hands on that old "second or third hand rusted and abused stuff" and bring it back into usable condition you will learn a lot about how planes work and get more out of the new planes you purchased. So, use the. Use them A LOT. You may find that you would like to add a #7 or a #8 jointer down the road. Maybe a low angle jack plane. It wouldn't be the worst idea to find that jointer used and learn to tune it up yourself.

sgcz75b makes it sound like all old planes are rusted heaps. That isn't always the case. You can find very good jointers for around $100 to $150 dollars. With about two hours of work, you have a great jointer, almost as good as the Wood River that you spend over $300.00 for.

Just my two cents.


----------



## chrisstef

I smell a rabbit hole opening up …. skews and shoulders and scrapers ohh and sharpening too.

Congrats and enjoy the ride Artie. Its fun.


----------



## sgcz75b

> sgcz75b makes it sound like all old planes are rusted heaps.
> 
> - Dwain


,
Nope. Didn't say that.

You can learn from having a new plane that works pretty much out-of-the-box, seeing the fit and finish and mechanics of operation, and begin to use it without a restoration effort. I've restored many old tools myself but if someone has the money, can purchase a new tool and begin to use that tool, then they're doing what they bought the tool to do which is making the tool work.

Having a new/used tool in prime working condition and using it makes it easier to decide how, when, and if you want to take a rust-bucket, non-operating tool and work on it.

Context means everything.


----------



## rad457

Only have had one W.R., a low angle block that made me avoid them ever since Now, not a lot of planes but have L.N., Stanley's (all with PM-11 irons) and all new stuff is Veritas. Well maybe a couple more Brass L.N. to sit on the shelf and look pretty? Actually my brass 102 is the most used plane in the shop, but slowly losing it's status to the Veritas apron plane because of the PM-11 iron!
Biggest thing with all planes (and Chisels) is the sharpening! Water stones, Oil maybe Diamond? All have a place.
As Chisstef said rabbit hole that can quickly turn into a Bear burrow. As I tell my Favorite Daughter and Grangirls, they are not toys but your inheritance!


----------



## Pointer

I was just at that Woodcraft store. Should have looked at the planes. Instead bought a few other items and some Padauk for 60% off. Woo Hoo! I too only have cheap planes. Should look into these.


----------



## Artie623

Thanks for all of the input… my next purchase is a worksharp 3000…. by the end of the summer I might be qualified to help the next new guy… but for now it's me!... Art


----------



## Trickman2

Heard good things about wood river


----------

